# Shelf life of Ivermectin injectable? Need answer ASAP!!



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

Could someone please tell me what the shelf life is for injectable Ivermectin? I am going to order the generic Noromectin and I am considering getting the larger bottle so I don't keep running out. Nobody close to home carries any and the savings for buying the larger bottle is huge. However, it would need to last at least a year. Maybe someone has a bottle, knows when they bought it and can read the exp. date on it. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## sadie6447 (Feb 6, 2008)

I bought mine the other day and it expires in 2010 It should say on bottle But I do not know how long it was on the shelf before I bought it either. Small town about 800 ppl,


----------



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

Thank you very much!! That will be plenty of time to use it up and a $170 saving in the long run. That is a lot of money to save!! Valley Vet offers free shipping on orders $60 or more and they are always cheaper on their stuff than anyone else. Thanks for answering so quickly so I can place my order tonight!! BTW, ordering online, I couldn't find any explanation of the shelf life b/c I can't look at the individual bottles. Thanks again!!


----------



## sadie6447 (Feb 6, 2008)

Your welcome!!


----------

